# Focal for Mac beta released Sept 14th



## Bosman (Sep 17, 2012)

If you have a license you can download it here
http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2012/09/first-focal-for-mac-beta-release/
It is only usable on mac os lion not mountain lion.
You also need another software before installing.
http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html
You click on the latest stable version portion and mac osx icon then below click on the download by clicking the word "Runtime". The other downloads don't do anything to help

If you try downloading focal and starting it it will just tell you to get this. Took me a little trial and error, so i thought i'd save you some time. You will need your license with that long code that starts and ends with ##. You also should enter your camera serial number, you don't need all the sn#'s you registered, one will do.


----------



## Moody Blues (Sep 17, 2012)

I just paid for FoCal Pro today and want to try the Mac Beta. 

My only issue is that I can not log in to my account. It tells me it does not exist yet. Has anyone had this issue when first purchasing the software. Only thing I can think is that the paypal transaction has not cleared yet.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 17, 2012)

call them.


----------



## Crapking (Sep 17, 2012)

Figures  - just spent several hours yesterday installing / using this on an OLDer PC desktop in an underlit room. had to bring in lights, etc. Wish I would have waited 24 hrs.....Now tonite maybe I can do it all again and compare results.


----------



## Crapking (Sep 18, 2012)

Just redid some of yesterday's work and I can say that this Beta program, using a mid-2010 MBP, 2.66 Hz i7, 4 Gb RAM machine, and running MAC OS X 10.7.4 went flawlessly. As noted above, you must first install the 'mono' download, but after that, no problems. Ran quickly, and the only mior issue is connecting the cameras. First open the FOCAL program, then plug in camera USB, then computer USB then turn on camera, then 'connect' camera via software - which takes a few seconds, and maybe some plugging / unplugging of the USB port, but it did recognize 7d, 1d IV, 5d3 and 1d-x.
a few minor differences from WINDOWS format, but as a beta, no real complaints.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 18, 2012)

GREAT news! I was holding off because of this (and the 60D isn't compatible, so I can only calibrate the 5DmkII)

This is an exciting development. Up next: iphone-based calibration ;D


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

The pc version wasnt fully automatic for some cameras like my 1dm3 and now it is even with this beta.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got a new Macbook Pro, hopefully support for mountain lion will be soon.


----------



## Wideopen (Sep 20, 2012)

Just downloaded it today for my 4gb ram 2011 macbook air. As a beta version it worked pretty good except for the connectivity issues of it not being able to see the camera then dropping the connection in the middle of a test every so often...for some reason i cant seem to get my 50mm f1.4 to even take the first shot due to the program crashing in the middle of mirror lockup...guess ill have to wait till the bugs are worked out. But thanks to focal for creating a mac version. Hopefull the final will be out shortly


----------

